

Why developers are dumping PHP for ColdFusion - rmason
http://www.techpluto.com/coldfusion-over-php/

======
furiouslol
there are php frameworks that replicate coldfusion's declarative benefits.

Anyway, this article is awful. Last I heard, the trend is for CF developers to
migrate to .Net/PHP and not the other way

------
noodle
seriously? those are the reasons?

